# 90 HP motor replaced with 150 boat unstable in WOT turns



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a Boston whaler outrage 17.5'
It had an 90 HP motor and was upgraded with an 150 Yamaha.
When I am running 3/4 throttle and less I have control in turns.
When I am above 3/4 throttle and turn the boat really dips side ways almost feeling like it is going to roll over. I have hardly any control in a turn when using more than 3/4 throttle.
Any suggestions what is wrng?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenn, a 150 seems like way too big of a motor for that boat. I'd be surprised if the USCG rating allows for that much HP. BTW, I got your text, amd we are good for next week, just not sure when. Plus, I have some numbers for you.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...I bet the max rating would be 115. I bet that joker will haul though!!!


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*guess will keep it less than full throttle then*

guess will keep it less than full throttle then.
Shane at Livingston Marina kind of figured the same thing.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah, my grandparents had a 18ft Boston Whaler as their dingy for their 48ft Hatteras. That boat maxed rating was 115hp so i doubt a 17.5 would be more. I would possibly think of getting a motor changed because they can ticket you for having a hp over your boat limit. I DO NOT RECOMMEND it but their are fake sticker's that you can buy that say 115, but no coast guard will be fooled because 115 and 150 is a big difference in engine size and noise. Plus you can get another ticket for having a wrong hp sticker on their too...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet they could ticket the hell out of those offshore racing boats!!!!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> I bet they could ticket the hell out of those offshore racing boats!!!!


Thats if they could catch them. I have seem many times driving down a highway were an audi r8 or bmw m3 or m6 goes 25 over past a stopped cop and never get pulled over. Its just how the officer or coast guard feels.


----------



## Wetlands1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Kenn,

I have had a few different Boston Whalers over the years. The Outrage is a heavy hull so you are probally within the max hp rating. Check your plate on the boat or if its missing you can do a search by model number and year and find the specs.

On the handling you might try different trim settings at different speeds to find which is more stable.

I had a 17' Montauck with a 140 Suzuki and for high speed control I found it best to have the motor trimmed down.

Good lick.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

do you run any type of stabilizer? try one, how many holes up is the motor? trim motor down where cavitation plate is level with bottom V of the boat. The plate should be slightly above the bottom of the boat.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> I bet they could ticket the hell out of those offshore racing boats!!!!


Boats over 24' (or maybe it is 26') are exempt from maximum hp ratings.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Operator error! Slow down in turns.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes I certainly ran it WOT during testing. 
The stabilizers may be the answer to help also.
I really have enough HP that I don't need to go more than 3/4 throttle


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

You need to seriously consider another motor if it is over the rating. I am amazed that any reputable dealer would install a motor in that situation. If there is ANY type of accident, both you and the dealer could have serious liability issues.


----------

